# fuel gauge don't work, 68 lemans



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey guys...
I'm picking up my 68 lemans in a couple days, & I know the fuel gauge doesn't work... how do I know if its the sending unit or gauge, or wiring? Isn't there something with grounding out the sending unit, & if the gauge pegs all the way full, you know it's the sending unit?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard, poncho power.

Many issues like your fuel gauge question have been discussed here; you can use the "Search" tool to look for existing, applicable threads.

Here's one that might be helpful: http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/fuel-gauge-issues-38937/


----------

